# Low Disk Space on Local Disk F ???



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I get this pop-up message every few minutes on my Windows 10 desktop computer...
"Low Disk Space on Local Disk F":
I believe my USB port is "Local Disk F", but I rarely use it.
How do I stop these pop-up messages?


---------


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jeffery said:


> I get this pop-up message every few minutes on my Windows 10 desktop computer...
> "Low Disk Space on Local Disk F":
> I believe my USB port is "Local Disk F", but I rarely use it.
> How do I stop these pop-up messages?
> ...


Take out the USB stick or delete files


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://www.tenforums.com/performance-maintenance/110873-running-out-space-local-disk-f.html


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

What do you use the USB drive for?


----------

